

Pentagon’s Craziest PowerPoint Slide - powrtoch
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/09/revealed-pentagons-craziest-powerpoint-slide-ever/

======
rhooper
One of these monsters is hanging immediately to my right. Sigh.

